# O'Connells Shetlands in the wild?



## DCR (Apr 6, 2015)

I am getting close to purchasing my first sweater from the famed retailer and was hoping some of you might post pics wearing them as it'd be helpful to see the colors in a natural setting to help make my decision. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

DCR said:


> I am getting close to purchasing my first sweater from the famed retailer and was hoping some of you might post pics wearing them as it'd be helpful to see the colors in a natural setting to help make my decision.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Would you like me to pose in the woods or near the sea? Any suggestions for shirts, i.e. flannel, OCBD, polo?


----------



## TDWat (Aug 31, 2012)

What colors are you looking at? I have (from the current website offerings) Aubergine, Green Moss, and Medium Grey.


----------



## jts287 (Apr 19, 2018)

xcubbies said:


> Would you like me to pose in the woods or near the sea? Any suggestions for shirts, i.e. flannel, OCBD, polo?


Man up and post in the sea


----------



## TimF (Aug 21, 2016)

I believe Jerrod of OCBD blog also has pictures.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

jts287 said:


> Man up and post in the sea


^this

I don't own any O'Connell's, but as a second suggestion, I would highly recommend seeing if you can find any Bill's Khakis shetlands on sale (maybe eBay). I have 4 that I purchased from Bills during they're fire sale in late 2015 for something like $20 apiece and they're incredible. Maybe not worth the $225 they were retailing for, but certainly worth far more than I paid. You probably won't find them in that price range, but you might be able to find one for less than the O'Connell's.

Just a thought.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I bought O'Connells' forest green and mid-gray last fall and love them. They are expensive, but worth it. They are not as heavy as the Andover or Shaggy Dog. They can be layered under a slightly large tweed jacket and work well with OCBD without overheating. The saddle shoulders and numerical sizing are other plusses for the O'Connells sweaters. Interestingly, they are made by the same maker as Press and Andover: LOKL.



I would like to add a navy blue and a carnation (Nantucket red) and may do so with Christmas loot.

Sorry, I don't have any photos.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Another suggestion: check the Harley of Scotland Shetlands available at Bahle's of Sutton's Bay. Highly recommended.


----------



## DCR (Apr 6, 2015)

TDWat said:


> What colors are you looking at? I have (from the current website offerings) Aubergine, Green Moss, and Medium Grey.


Medium grey and and burgundy were my top two choices. I'd appreciate a pic of yours.


----------



## DCR (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks all for your replies and advice


----------



## katch (Jun 11, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> Another suggestion: check the Harley of Scotland Shetlands available at Bahle's of Sutton's Bay. Highly recommended.


Any experience with Pendleton or JCrew (Wallace & Barnes)


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I would like to see a comparison between the O'Connell's Shetland sweaters and something like the Bruar ones. I have no doubt that the O'Connells' one is very nice but my frugal nature prefers two from Bruar for the same price as one from O'Connell's. I am willing to be convinced I'm in error.

My one Bruar sweater is eight years old. I have no idea if the quality is still the same.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

These are shots of my light-grey O'Connell's Shetland


----------



## TallLefty21 (Jul 19, 2016)

I own three: Navy, Mushroom, and Ivanhoe (which, coincidentally, I just received in the mail yesterday). The Ivanhoe pairs great with dark denim or brown cords. I can post pictures later.

I've purchased one each Fall for the last three years. By 2020 I'll have my five-deep collection and will wear one each day of the week through F/W. They are truly my favorite garment in the world.


----------



## TallLefty21 (Jul 19, 2016)

gamma68 said:


> Another suggestion: check the Harley of Scotland Shetlands available at Bahle's of Sutton's Bay. Highly recommended.


I've heard from multiple folks that Harley's sweaters have a large/loose neckhole. What's your take?

One of my favorite things about O'Connell's is the tight neckhole and how it perfectly frames the collar of an OCBD.


----------



## DCR (Apr 6, 2015)

Fading Fast said:


> These are shots of my light-grey O'Connell's Shetland
> 
> View attachment 24258
> View attachment 24259
> ...


Fantastic, thanks for posting these. Did you order your jacket size or one size up?


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

DCR said:


> Fantastic, thanks for posting these. Did you order your jacket size or one size up?


I ordered my jacket size. I'm a 40L jacket and I ordered a 40 sweater, which I believe you can see in the pics, worked well. It's neither too tight nor too lose - just right.


----------



## katch (Jun 11, 2012)

Fading Fast said:


> I ordered my jacket size. I'm a 40L jacket and I ordered a 40 sweater, which I believe you can see in the pics, worked well. It's neither too tight nor too lose - just right.


This is helpful. I'm a 40L and assumed i'd have to go 42.

Wish I could just make it easy and buy them all a la Die Workwear!


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

TallLefty21 said:


> I've heard from multiple folks that Harley's sweaters have a large/loose neckhole. What's your take?
> 
> One of my favorite things about O'Connell's is the tight neckhole and how it perfectly frames the collar of an OCBD.


I own two and neither have large or loose neckholes. They are actually on the tight side. I believe they're offered in S,M, L, XL (not numbered sizing).

Here is one of mine, in "blueberry." Wonderful sweaters.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Not sure who makes them but the shetlands from Hunter and Coggins are awful nice. Only $140.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCR (Apr 6, 2015)

WillBarrett said:


> Not sure who makes them but the shetlands from Hunter and Coggins are awful nice. Only $140.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hard to tell from the illustration on the website, but do they have saddle shoulders?


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

DCR said:


> Hard to tell from the illustration on the website, but do they have saddle shoulders?


Almost positive they do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

WillBarrett said:


> Almost positive they do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The drawing in the upper left hand corner appears to show saddle shoulders.


----------



## katch (Jun 11, 2012)

TKI67 said:


> The drawing in the upper left hand corner appears to show saddle shoulders.


Someone want to be the guinea pig?


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

link To British knitwear manufacturers. 
https://makeitbritish.co.uk/top-ten/british-knitwear/

These claim to be made on the Shetland islands 
https://www.leithclothing.com/collections/shetland-jumper/products/artichoke-shetland-jumper


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

That is green moss.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

oxford cloth button down said:


> That is green moss.


I scored a Ben Silver tan shetland on eBay today for $35. It looked quite nice. Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

gamma68 said:


> I own two and neither have large or loose neckholes. They are actually on the tight side. I believe they're offered in S,M, L, XL (not numbered sizing).
> 
> Here is one of mine, in "blueberry." Wonderful sweaters.
> 
> View attachment 24266


I found a British website where one could order Harleys in several different thicknesses. There's a shop here in Portland that sells a Harley version, but I found that the weave was very loose. The sweater in your photo looks like a pretty good weave. How's the warmth factor?


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

WillBarrett said:


> Not sure who makes them but the shetlands from Hunter and Coggins are awful nice. Only $140.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure they're from Harley.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

katch said:


> Someone want to be the guinea pig?


I would if I were in the market for a Shetland. Hunter & Coggins is easy to deal with. Alas, I live in Austin where a Shetland sweater is something that can rarely be worn in comfort. Even in winter a cotton pullover is dicey. My daughter bought me a nice green Shetland about three years ago. I think I've worn it twice. Sad, because I love it and Shetlands in general. They are probably my favorite sort of sweater.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I can't post any pics because l own almost nothing that comes with the instruction Pull Over Your Head. Jeezus do l hate doing that. (This post probably didn't help much. Sorry.)


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> I can't post any pics because l own almost nothing that comes with the instruction Pull Over Your Head. Jeezus do l hate doing that. (This post probably didn't help much. Sorry.)


I pull button up shirts on over my head. Have done since I was a kid. Pretty sure some have never been completely unbuttoned, from cradle to grave.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Figured I should contribute pics of my Bill's, since we're talking about several brands now. All four colors:









Old, crappy, grainy pic of fit from a couple years ago (though the fit is still the same):









A couple more recent pics (this last winter):


















I'm a 38 chest/32 waist/5'11", and this is a small, so they do run pretty big.

I know OP is interested in O'Connell's, so probably a moot point, but I've been very happy with these.


----------



## DCR (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks to everyone who has contributed to the thread it has been very helpful. Now I have to decide which color to buy. I figure I'll order one from O'Connells first then trek over to the Andover Shop later on to compare their offerings.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

orange fury said:


> Figured I should contribute pics of my Bill's, since we're talking about several brands now. All four colors:
> View attachment 24276
> 
> 
> ...


How often do you get to wear that outfit in Houston?


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

xcubbies said:


> I found a British website where one could order Harleys in several different thicknesses. There's a shop here in Portland that sells a Harley version, but I found that the weave was very loose. The sweater in your photo looks like a pretty good weave. How's the warmth factor?


Well, I live in Michigan and the Harley sweaters work for me during the winter months over an OCBD. The only times I go for thicker sweaters (like a thick shetland or a JPress shaggy dog) are when the temps run around 20F or lower.

I've got two+ drawers worth of wool sweaters and honestly, unless it's you're living in bitter cold temps, the Harley sweater is just fine. $135 from Bahles:

Like @orange fury, I also have a Bills Khakis shetland from a couple years ago. It's a nice sweater, made in the USA. A little thicker than the Harley. Don't know if Bills still offers this same product today.

I don't have experience with the O'Connell's sweater but would like to try one at some point.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

xcubbies said:


> How often do you get to wear that outfit in Houston?


More often than you might think, though it's typically Dec-Feb. the problem down here is that the constant humidity makes it seem much colder than the temp would indicate- it's not unusual to see a 40*F temp with a 28*F "feels like" temp.

Also, I'm thin-blooded and get cold easily.


----------



## HerrDavid (Aug 23, 2012)

Here's a few of my O'Connell's from over the years. Clockwise from the top: navy, storm blue, autumn, medium grey, and coffee.


----------



## katch (Jun 11, 2012)

HerrDavid said:


> Here's a few of my O'Connell's from over the years. Clockwise from the top: navy, storm blue, autumn, medium grey, and coffee.
> 
> View attachment 24298


Nicely done!

Do you size up?


----------



## HerrDavid (Aug 23, 2012)

katch said:


> Nicely done!
> 
> Do you size up?


I did -- from 38 to 40 -- but I'm not sure it's strictly necessary. I like loose a fit and a larger size does forgive some fluctuation in the size of my midsection, but I think I could get away with a 38. I'm tempted to try one if ever I purchase another. That said, if I recall correctly from his blog, our esteemed OCDB went in the other direction, starting with a 38 for his first purchase before deciding on a 40 for his second. Perhaps he could chime in here on his experience.

It's perhaps also worth mentioning that I've noticed the sizing to have changed slightly over the years. My most recents sweaters, say from the last three years or so, seem to be a bit longer and narrower across the chest. Could just be my anecdotal experience though.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

I was fortunate to come across five Alan Paine shetlands last fall. Doubled my collection in about ten minutes for twenty bucks.

Of course Dr. L tipped me off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

My 38 is a little small and 40 is a little big. I might start with same size. Luckily OC is great about returns.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Just some more color as the question seems to still be out there.

I am a 40L and have been for my entire adult life. One-percent of the time, I've bought a 39L (when they existed) or a 41L - and in those very rare cases, the cuts were really closer to a 40L - hence, I am a true 40L.

The O'Connell's 40 sweater fit, IMO, is neither fitted nor overly roomy / it fit just right. I think it shows in the pictures as neither tight (skinny in today's fashion vernacular) nor baggy (a la '90s).

Thus, think of O'Connell's sweaters as being true to size. If you want it fitted like today's slimmer styles, order down a size; if you want it looser and more like the '90s style of fit, order up.


----------



## DCR (Apr 6, 2015)

HerrDavid said:


> Here's a few of my O'Connell's from over the years. Clockwise from the top: navy, storm blue, autumn, medium grey, and coffee.
> 
> View attachment 24298


Terrific, thank you Sir.


----------



## DCR (Apr 6, 2015)

To update, I received my burgundy shetland yesterday from O'Connells. Initial observations are that it seems well constructed, very warm and I definitely recommend sizing up as per their instructions. I wear a 44 jacket and a 46 is snug throughout the chest and arms. Hopefully wearing it over an OCBD is going to be comfortable.


----------



## August West (Aug 1, 2013)

I have 7 (give or take one) O'C's sweaters. All of them are true to size. I'm a 40R, 16.5 / 33. When I took their advice to size up, the arms and body of the sweater were much too long and it went back.


----------



## DCR (Apr 6, 2015)

It might be a difference in body composition. The sleeve length is a touch long on the 46. I'm a 16.5 35 but powerlift so I'm somewhat top heavy. I don't think a 44 would make it over a shirt for me.


----------



## TallLefty21 (Jul 19, 2016)

DCR said:


> It might be a difference in body composition. The sleeve length is a touch long on the 46. I'm a 16.5 35 but powerlift so I'm somewhat top heavy. I don't think a 44 would make it over a shirt for me.


I'm pretty similar though the sleeve length is perfect for me. I wear a 44L jacket. 16.5/6 or 7 shirt. My three OC shetlands are all size 46; the sleeves are the perfect length to cuff.

At my height (6'8") I consider it a victory when sleeves are long enough or even a little too long.


----------



## seanm440 (Feb 28, 2008)

Not much action on this thread recently, but I am reviving it because I am heading to O'Connell's in a few days to buy a Shetland sweater. Last year I purchased a Donegal Tweed in "Mink" which is a dark grey. Now that I am ready to purchase a second sweater I (like the original poster) am looking for some color advice.

I have narrowed my selection down to two colors - 


The above is Green Moss



or Blue Grey Marl (above).

I often wear khaki pants, and assume that both colors would work well with them. However, I am a bit torn about which would offer the most versatility, as I also wear chinos in either navy blue or dark green, and grey wool trousers. 

Sadly, I can only purchase one sweater this year. Which of the above would be the best selection?


----------



## TimF (Aug 21, 2016)

I think it boils down to do you want more colorful and fun (the green), or do you need more formal and workplace-acceptable (the blue)?


----------



## James Winston (Sep 17, 2014)

I currently own six and hope to get 1-3 more (medium grey, heather, reddish/purple).

From top to bottom: Blue/Grey Marl (Clipper), Rust, Cumin, Rouge, Heathered Oat, Green Moss. I have owned burgundy, medium grey, loden, and navy but sold off for size or color reasons. I have owned a few Harley shetlands but disliked the lighter weight, lack of turnback cuffs, and lack of pronounced saddle shoulder seam. I've had lambswool and cashmere but like having just one type of wool sweater and shetlands look the best with cords and heavier wool (not great with gabs).

I only wear BB Soft Collar OCBDs in Blue, White, B/W, or Mercer Soft Collar BDs in same colors and in pinpoint or end-on-end (for suits finer sport-coats). My casual trousers are all tan: O'Connell's Fawn 8 Wale Cords and Jack Donnelly Tan/British Tan Khakis (will replace with O'Connells when worn through), while my dress trousers are all medium to medium-dark charcoal (O'Connell's or JPress: Gabs, Flannel, Calvary Twill). My goal is to have everything (besides socks BB wool argyles for casual Marcolioni OTC wool for dress trousers) be wearable with everything else. Leather: shoes/belt/watchband/wallet are all burgundy/shell #8 for the same reason.

Each sweater can be worn under my navy blazer or light charcoal tweed blazer (hope to replace with brown or olive), and go nicely with my olive Beaufort, Navy Harrington, and Navy Gloverall Duffle.


----------



## DCR (Apr 6, 2015)

James Winston said:


> I currently own six and hope to get 1-3 more (medium grey, heather, reddish/purple).
> 
> From top to bottom: Blue/Grey Marl (Clipper), Rust, Cumin, Rouge, Heathered Oat, Green Moss. I have owned burgundy, medium grey, loden, and navy but sold off for size or color reasons. I have owned a few Harley shetlands but disliked the lighter weight, lack of turnback cuffs, and lack of pronounced saddle shoulder seam. I've had lambswool and cashmere but like having just one type of wool sweater and shetlands look the best with cords and heavier wool (not great with gabs).
> 
> ...


That's a well planned out and versatile wardrobe sir.


----------



## Parapraxis (May 20, 2015)

I know this thread has been dormant for some weeks but I am catching up here. Those, sir, are some great looking Shetland sweaters. And your wardrobe sounds admirably well thought. I have now filled a wishlist at O’Connell’s with some of those as well as some others. Care wise, do you hand wash these?


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Parapraxis said:


> I know this thread has been dormant for some weeks but I am catching up here. Those, sir, are some great looking Shetland sweaters. And your wardrobe sounds admirably well thought. I have now filled a wishlist at O'Connell's with some of those as well as some others. Care wise, do you hand wash these?


Gently wash by hand, in cold water, with Woolite. Lightly squeeze excess water out and dry flat on a towel.


----------



## Parapraxis (May 20, 2015)

Thank you for the response. It is good to know they can be hand washed. I love the smell of Woolite in the morning!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^....or, paraphrasing the LtC Bill Kilgore character in Apocalypse Now:

"I love the smell of Woolite in the morning;
It smells like the wife laundering the delicates!"
LOL. :beer:


----------



## katch (Jun 11, 2012)

i REALLY like that Cumin sweater.


----------



## James Winston (Sep 17, 2014)

Parapraxis said:


> I know this thread has been dormant for some weeks but I am catching up here. Those, sir, are some great looking Shetland sweaters. And your wardrobe sounds admirably well thought. I have now filled a wishlist at O'Connell's with some of those as well as some others. Care wise, do you hand wash these?


Thank you.

I wash my wool sweaters once or twice each year. *Cool to lukewarm* water with mild soap (for me, Kirkland "eco friendly" detergent from Costco) in tub or bucket, swirl around then let soak 20 minutes, gentle squeeze dry, lay flat between two towels, roll up towels, press on rolled towel with knee, repeat with dryer towel if necessary, lay flat on drying rack with towel underneath, take out towel when mostly dry, then done. Be very careful with water temperature.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

James Winston said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I wash my wool sweaters once or twice each year. *Cool to lukewarm* water with mild soap (for me, Kirkland "eco friendly" detergent from Costco) in tub or bucket, swirl around then let soak 20 minutes, gentle squeeze dry, lay flat between two towels, roll up towels, press on rolled towel with knee, repeat with dryer towel if necessary, lay flat on drying rack with towel underneath, take out towel when mostly dry, then done. Be very careful with water temperature.


Thank you for the detailed description. Do you rinse the detergent out or is that what the gentle squeeze does?


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

Fading Fast said:


> Thank you for the detailed description. Do you rinse the detergent out or is that what the gentle squeeze does?


Not to speak for James but my process is somewhat similar. I actually use baby shampoo for mine. I knead the sweater like a cat in the soapy water, then change the water and repeat until it is clear. I put my sweaters in a small mesh bag and spin in the washing machine, then lay flat to dry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TallLefty21 (Jul 19, 2016)

Parapraxis said:


> Care wise, do you hand wash these?


Buy this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KF4HYPK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Read This: https://putthison.com/the-best-knitwear-detergent-if-youve-been-reading/

It's a tad pricey but it's no-rinse which is a huge time saver and eliminates the most dangerous part of handwashing knitwear (rinsing). I bought my first bottle last week and washed my three O'Connell's Shetlands, an old LL Bean Shetland, and a vintage 80s LL Bean Norweigan 80/20 Birdseye with great ease and success. The soap is fantastic.


----------



## DCR (Apr 6, 2015)

I should probably provide my own pics now that I've acquired a pair. I can echo previous comments regarding the quality of these sweaters, they truly are excellent and rather addicting. Donning one of these over an OCBD makes those winter days in Boston tolerable.


----------



## James Winston (Sep 17, 2014)

Fading Fast said:


> Thank you for the detailed description. Do you rinse the detergent out or is that what the gentle squeeze does?


I hand rinse after soaking making sure to squeeze the sweater a few times to get all the suds out.


----------

